# Canon = First Camera= ISO = 4,000,000 = 30 K. Dollars



## surapon (Dec 2, 2015)

http://modernlensmagazine.com/canon-is-charging-30k-for-the-worlds-first-iso-4000000-camera/


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 2, 2015)

I have good news and bad news ...

The good news is that the price has fallen to "only" US $ 19,999 before you even get into the hands of early adopters.

The bad news is that this is not a photo camera, but a video camera "modest" 1920x1080 resolution.


----------



## surapon (Dec 2, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I have good news and bad news ...
> 
> The good news is that the price has fallen to "only" US $ 19,999 before you even get into the hands of early adopters.
> 
> The bad news is that this is not a camera, but the video "modest" 1920x1080 resolution.



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear great Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
I love your Good news and Bad news words. That Why, I miss thinking that Why Canon company make the most stupid mistake to make pocket DSLR that might fit in my pant pocket and cost Arms and legs---Well may be a great new tool for me = Dirty Oldman , who want to take "X " Rated Video and to show some of same type of my friends----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2015)

1920 X 1080 is pretty good for the application, but its definitely not aimed at still photography. 

Surveillance photography for government and big business is a huge business. 

We do not read a whole lot about it, but be aware that you either are, or will be tracked everywhere 24/7. Face recognition databases probably already have a large percentage of us in them. Department stores drool when sellers give them the pitch for a system recognizing customers as they enter the store, along with information about what they buy not only at the store, but anywhere. Some of them have been using it for a couple of years now to spot known shop lifters. Facebook, drivers licenses, our photos are everywhere, and data companies are gobbling them up.


----------



## surapon (Dec 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 1920 X 1080 is pretty good for the application, but its definitely not aimed at still photography.
> 
> Surveillance photography for government and big business is a huge business.
> 
> We do not read a whole lot about it, but be aware that you either are, or will be tracked everywhere 24/7. Face recognition databases probably already have a large percentage of us in them. Department stores drool when sellers give them the pitch for a system recognizing customers as they enter the store, along with information about what they buy not only at the store, but anywhere. Some of them have been using it for a couple of years now to spot known shop lifters. Facebook, drivers licenses, our photos are everywhere, and data companies are gobbling them up.



Yes, Sir, Dear my great Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
Nice to talk with you again , Sir, after I miss CR, because of nu busy business and MUST take my wife on 2 long vacation too.---But, Now, I get my wife very happy, Plus I get 1 more big project to design and build in next 2 years.
Yes, Sir, You are right on the target "Surveillance photography for government and big business is a huge business. "----- Past 2 years, I design 2 County Jails, 2 County Social Services Buildings/ Complex---And We design and spend money on CCTV and security systems = more than $ 3 Millions Us Dollars----But , Sorry , I use Sony CCTV. cameras and Panasonic Camera---Not my dear Canon Camera = too much high cost and not low bidder for my Pubic Money Projects.
Have a great Night, Sir, my dear great Teacher.
Surapon


----------

